# Vancouver Washington Front Door Painting



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

A short video with a slide show of a few of the front doors I've painted 
http://youtu.be/coXMUS-NZPE


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Hey mike,

At minute 1:11 you have a picture of a door prepped to spray. How come the two bottom sidelite panels were painted by hand? Excellent video btw, just curious.


----------



## cdaniels (Oct 20, 2012)

Nice video Mike.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Paradigmzz said:


> Hey mike,
> 
> At minute 1:11 you have a picture of a door prepped to spray. How come the two bottom sidelite panels were painted by hand? Excellent video btw, just curious.


Hi Thomas. Those were color samples. If you look closely you can see a slight difference between the two


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

cdaniels said:


> Nice video Mike.


Thanks. Out of the 20 or so videos I've done, this one is my favorite


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Welcome back!


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

Doors look great... Do you use ASE for all doors, or what other products do you like ?


----------



## Painter-Aaron (Jan 17, 2013)

Nice video mike, a little off topic, but how did that Warehouse job you started a little while back go?


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Painter-Aaron said:


> Nice video mike, a little off topic, but how did that Warehouse job you started a little while back go?


Thanks. The warehouse went well.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Dunbar Painting said:


> Doors look great... Do you use ASE for all doors, or what other products do you like ?


Thanks. Yes, ASE is pretty much all I use on front doors. Durable finish with excellent color retention, easy to spray, and dries quick. I've tried a few other products, but I prefer ASE.


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

Yessir nice job! Welcome back...


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

Woodland said:


> Thanks. Yes, ASE is pretty much all I use on front doors. Durable finish with excellent color retention, easy to spray, and dries quick. I've tried a few other products, but I prefer ASE.



I also use ASE for most doors. Every time I use something else I have regretted it, except Aura... but when you only need 1 quart or 1 gallon for a front door- ASE is good bang for your buck.

Do you always spray your front doors?


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Dunbar Painting said:


> I also use ASE for most doors. Every time I use something else I have regretted it, except Aura... but when you only need 1 quart or 1 gallon for a front door- ASE is good bang for your buck.
> 
> Do you always spray your front doors?


Yes, I spray them all.


----------

